# Can someone help identify this 370z color?



## NissanGuy23 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi, im looking at a 370z Nismo, the dealership has the color as "grey" and doesn't seem to know what the color is as per Nissan's description.

The car is a 2009, which i can verify from the VIN.

In 2009 there was Solid Red, Brilliant Silver, Platinum Graphite, Magnetic Black, and Pearl White, so clearly it could only be Brilliant Silver or Platinum Graphite. And it looks like its PG, but i want to be sure, the car is 200 miles from me so i haven't seen it in person.

Pics:


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

The glare makes it look lighter. To me, judging by the "dark" areas of the car, it must be the Platinum Graphite. 

Do a Google image search for "2009 370Z platinum". Look at the photos of Z's and compare some of them to yours. Looks almost identical....


----------



## NissanGuy23 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well i bought it  It was PG after all. Picked it up Feb 4. Here are some shots


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Very Nice!!


----------

